# [Solved] help - hijackthis log file



## safinette

My computer's been running really really slowly lately so can someone check my hijackthis log file and see which I need to delete?

Here it is:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 8:29:32 PM, on 20/12/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Iomega\System32\ActivityDisk.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ZipToA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\11910647.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = proxy.singnet.com.sg:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.yahoo.com/
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.yahoo.com"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\9lhjkqi6.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\9lhjkqi6.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [15636843.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\15636843.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {03177121-226B-11D4-B0BE-005004AD3039} (UploaderCtrl Class) - http://members14.clubphoto.com/_img/uploader/atl_uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {0FC6BF2B-E16A-11CF-AB2E-0080AD08A326} (LiveUpdate Crescendo) - 
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {39E022F6-A1B5-11D5-8E22-00B0D069FD3B} (Webdrive Class) - https://storagepoint.net/spnet.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4FCFF034-6F56-4D65-8C31-70D98C475428} (ddm_download.ddm_control) - http://bins.dynamicdesktopmedia.com/cab/ddm_control.CAB
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E943D9C-F8DC-4258-8E3F-A61BB3405A33} (ZingBatchAXDwnl Class) - http://www.imagestation.com/common/classes/batchdwnl.cab?version=4,3,2,20802
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37876.809849537
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {F5192746-22D6-41BD-9D2D-1E75D14FBD3C} (ddm_download.ddm_control) - http://download.rfwnad.com/cab/crack.CAB
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = mydomain.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\windows: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{220F1642-5F41-4EA0-9F62-35C7D5EDAA58}: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{7A058E38-886B-44EC-B5FA-48F2FA3E9295}: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{AE62E101-4F2D-4834-9A41-A91B686B5154}: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = mydomain.com
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\windows: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175


----------



## Flrman1

Hi safinette

Welcome to TSG! 

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [15636843.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\15636843.exe

O16 - DPF: {4FCFF034-6F56-4D65-8C31-70D98C475428} (ddm_download.ddm_control) - http://bins.dynamicdesktopmedia.com/cab/ddm_control.CAB

O16 - DPF: {F5192746-22D6-41BD-9D2D-1E75D14FBD3C} (ddm_download.ddm_control) - http://download.rfwnad.com/cab/crack.CAB

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = mydomain.com

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\windows: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{220F1642-5F41-4EA0-9F62-35C7D5EDAA58}: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{7A058E38-886B-44EC-B5FA-48F2FA3E9295}: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{AE62E101-4F2D-4834-9A41-A91B686B5154}: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175

O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = mydomain.com

O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175

O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\windows: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175

O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 69.57.146.14,69.57.147.175

Restart to safe mode and delete:

The C:\WINDOWS\System32\15636843.exe file
The C:\WINDOWS\System32\11910647.exe file

See here for starting to safe mode:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406


----------



## safinette

Did as told, ran HJT again and here's the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 9:26:48 PM, on 20/12/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TGTSoft\StyleXP\StyleXPService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\cisvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Iomega\System32\ActivityDisk.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ZipToA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = proxy.singnet.com.sg:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page_bak = http://www.yahoo.com/
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "http://www.yahoo.com"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\9lhjkqi6.slt\prefs.js)
N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\9lhjkqi6.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with GetRight - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRdownload.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open with GetRight Browser - C:\Program Files\GetRight\GRbrowse.htm
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Pro (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {03177121-226B-11D4-B0BE-005004AD3039} (UploaderCtrl Class) - http://members14.clubphoto.com/_img/uploader/atl_uploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {0FC6BF2B-E16A-11CF-AB2E-0080AD08A326} (LiveUpdate Crescendo) - 
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {33564D57-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71} - http://download.microsoft.com/download/F/6/E/F6E491A6-77E1-4E20-9F5F-94901338C922/wmv9VCM.CAB
O16 - DPF: {39E022F6-A1B5-11D5-8E22-00B0D069FD3B} (Webdrive Class) - https://storagepoint.net/spnet.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...le.com/samantha/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {597C45C2-2D39-11D5-8D53-0050048383FE} (OPUCatalog Class) - http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {5E943D9C-F8DC-4258-8E3F-A61BB3405A33} (ZingBatchAXDwnl Class) - http://www.imagestation.com/common/classes/batchdwnl.cab?version=4,3,2,20802
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37876.809849537
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6F79C332-DDD6-4FCD-BAB3-2CCDDA3A92DE}: NameServer = 202.166.127.238 165.21.100.88

Am I in the clear yet? That last entry looks dubious.


----------



## Flrman1

Clear! :up:


----------



## safinette

Thanks!


----------



## Flrman1

You're Welcome!


----------

